# Inspired by Harry.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

I wanted to renovate the appearance of my wife's jars to keep the cooking spices. I saw a recent PDF posted by Harry (Routing a round clock) and asked to him how he did to insert a clock flush with the wood. 
I took an old prototype with a DW 660 router that I had laying around for several years and made some arrangements to use it along with my lathe.
There were several try before I can get a decent final product. Some catastrophic failures were gotten. Many variables to take into consideration, specially safety issues.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking lids!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, Alexis..


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks good Alex


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Alexis, you really have proved that necessity is the mother of invention. A job well done and with a photo-shoot to boot.
Just what I hope is a helpful comment, had you made a simple template or two and a hand held plunge router,each lid would have been made quickly and all would be identical in size etc.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Alexis having each top different helps you know what is in each jar by looking at the top. 

Nicely done.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Harry.
Thank you for your kind comments and inspiration.
Now I have a fever for turning wooden lids for jars. After this job I continued with other similar but with different final use. The constant practice and the use of several objects whose known thicknesses (8mm, 10mm and 13mm stainless tubings, 3mm and 4mm spanners, 0.7mm and 1mm HPL slats, folded sheet of paper and sand paper) have been used as set-up bars produced wooden lids with uniform dimensions although all the operations were performed manually. 
At the beginning I hardly made one lid in an afternoon, now I make three of them. In a near future the jig will be improved so I can make each one faster than now.:smile::smile:


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

You are right, Mike.
Initially, my wife put a different colour fabric on each jar for that purpose.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Wouldn't words like FLOUR, SUGAR, SULTANAS etc be better?


----------



## Mdawson (Mar 25, 2012)

harrysin said:


> Wouldn't words like FLOUR, SUGAR, SULTANAS etc be better?


Hey Harry,

I cook to survive but I think I can tell the difference between flour and saltanas.

Salt and sugar, now that's a different matter.:grin:

Mark


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Fanciest jars lids I’ve ever seen...pass the saltanas please.


----------

